# Texas Chainsaw Massacre



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

Anyone seen Texas Chainsaw Massacre? If so how was it thinking about going tonight.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I want to see just because Gunny is in it.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I saw it last night... I thought it was alright, very similar to the remake of the origional that came out a few years ago though. It was definately more gory than scary, though a few parts got me to jump. I think it would have been better if they went more into "Letherface" more, instead of making him a secondary character. Thats what I was expecting from a prequal. For example, it wasn't explained why he had to cover up his face. I just think they made it too much like the previous movie, and didn't foccus on Letherface enough.


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

I checked out some online reviews and they didn't give it a high rating. I saw The Departed instead, excellent movie highly recommended


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Honestly, I don't see why anyone bothers with this stupid series anymore. No one even likes the sequels, remakes or now, a prequel. Why anyone even likes the original stumps me.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Are you kidding?! Texas Chainsaw Massacre is the best horror classic movie EVER! The cinematography and acting is top notch. A better script I have never seen. The sets, special FX and soundtrack are better than Starwars.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You crack me up Doc. Even as sick as I am right now, I can't resist the urge to laugh...


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Tell ya the truth i am a big fan of Texas Chainsaw Massacre i own all the movies.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Just saw the prequel. I loved it I thought it was pretty good myself. Pretty strong on the gore factor, Ide rate it an 8 out of 10.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sinister said:


> You crack me up Doc. Even as sick as I am right now, I can't resist the urge to laugh...


Ahh saw through my sacrcasm, eh? Hope you feel better soon man!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I thought sarcasm was at least somewhat subtle.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I like the original -


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

heresjohnny said:


> I thought sarcasm was at least somewhat subtle.


LOL!


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

What the heck is this topic about- the remake? I haven't seen it. And I don't want to. I mean, I had decided I'd had enough remakes when I saw 3- The Haunting '99, House on Haunted Hill '99 and Thirteen Ghosts '01. Neither of them was good enough to bother with. I've only ever seen one good remake in my entire life- David Cronenberg's The Fly.

And if we're talking about Tobe Hooper's original, it's one of the greatest post-1967 horror movies ever made, period.


----------

